# Millcreek Canyon



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

I went up to Millcreek Canyon to try out my new waders I got for Christmas. I was pulling into a parking lot and got my car stuck. Oops!! Asked a guy for push and he said no, but luckily another guy came up and helped me. Luckily I was only stuck for about ten minutes. I tried all off the small spoons in my tackle box but had no bites. The one fish I saw swam away really slowly when he saw me. Seeing the fish are so slow and only one or two surfaced, I'm going to try nymphs next time. The waders worked like a charm though and the stream was stunning.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow only up in mill creek or the cottonwoods would a guy turn you down if asked for help. I find the people up that way total snobs!!


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, it was pretty lame


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Why even on Christmas!


----------

